# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Λ. Σκουζέ - Κολονός - Σεπόλια

## mikestef

Παίδια καλησπέρα

Είμαι νέος πελάτης απο Λ. Σκουζέ

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευχαρίστως

Βασικά οι κόμβοι που βλέπω απο το χάρτη είναι 

1, 6257,	Papatrexas, 60m

2, 6830,	yang, 450m

3, 10906,	xiii,

4, 8415,	Attika, 500m,

5, 8245,	Wizard,

6. 4405, stean, 

7. 13210,	ximpatzis2

8. 7902,	ximpatzis

9. 13968, ximpatzis3,	900m, 

Μόνο με κάρτα Dlink pου έχω απο την ταράτσα θα δώ κανέναν.

Ερχεται κανείς για scannarisma ή να έρθω κάπου εγώ

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## yang

Καλώς τον γείτονα.
Εμένα λίγο δύσκολο να με βλέπεις, απο ότι είδα μας χωρίζει ο Αγιος Αιμιλιανός.
Μάλον για Ximpatzi σε βλέπω.
Ανέβα και κάνε ένα πρόχειρο scan να πάρουμε μια γεύση, και θα κανονίσουμε για κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## mikestef

yang καλησπέρα

Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο scan με το laptop και βρήκα ένα linksys, ένα otenet klp.
Πρέπει να κατεβάσω κανένα πρόγραμμα τύπου Netstumbler για να να βλέπω τα SSID
γιατι απο τα Windows δεν μπορώ να δώ τίποτα

Επίσης είδα οτι είσαι στο hellug γίνεται να μου δείξεις κάποια πράγματα στο Linux γιατί προσπαθώ 2-3 χρόνια να μπώ σε Linux περιβάλλον αλλα αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα.

Βοήθησε λίγο να κάνω το επόμενο βήμα

Na kanw pm ston Ximpatzi ?

Ευχαριστώ 
Μιχάλης  ::  

http://www.igogreece.com

----------


## Papatrexas

Έχω έρθει σε επαφή με το Μιχάλη, περιμένουμε και τον ximpatzi να ρίξει μια ματιά,
ωστόσο εκ πείρας το βλέπω δύσκολο το εγχείρημα..

Η ταράτσα του Μιχάλη είναι 1-2 ορόφους πιο χαμηλά από τη δική μου,
και επειδή έχουμε και τον Λόφο-Αγιο Αιμιλιανό δίπλα δεν έχουμε και τις καλύτερες προοπτικές...

Ναι μεν με Ιστό κτλ.. θα δείξει..

Ενδεχομένως αν μπορέσει να αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στη διπλανή καινούργια πολυκατοικία που είναι πιο ψηλή από εμάς να βγει Link.

Θα βοηθούσαν και φωτογραφίες από την Ταράτσα σου Μιχάλη, για να πάρουν όλοι μια Ιδέα της οπτικής.

----------


## yang

> yang καλησπέρα
> ...................................
> Επίσης είδα οτι είσαι στο hellug.................
> .............................................
> Βοήθησε λίγο να κάνω το επόμενο βήμα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ 
> Μιχάλης  
> 
> http://www.igogreece.com


Σου στέλνω PM.

----------


## aparathrhtos

καλημέρα γειτόνοι και εγώ βλέπω όλους τους παρακάτω κόμβους αλλα ΄΄οταν μπαίνω δεν εχω σύνδεση χρειάζεται κάτι αλλο να κάνω δεν ξέρω είμαι λίγο άσχετος παρόλο που μου έχουν συστήσει καλό εξοπλισμό με κεραία και μία καλή κάρτα δικτύου UbiQuity Super Range CardBus 300mw a/b/g pcmcia card με καλώδιο ?
quote="mikestef"]Παίδια καλησπέρα

Είμαι νέος πελάτης απο Λ. Σκουζέ

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευχαρίστως

Βασικά οι κόμβοι που βλέπω απο το χάρτη είναι 

1, 6257,	Papatrexas, 60m

2, 6830,	yang, 450m

3, 10906,	xiii,

4, 8415,	Attika, 500m,

5, 8245,	Wizard,

6. 4405, stean, 

7. 13210,	ximpatzis2

8. 7902,	ximpatzis

9. 13968, ximpatzis3,	900m, 

Μόνο με κάρτα Dlink pου έχω απο την ταράτσα θα δώ κανέναν.

Ερχεται κανείς για scannarisma ή να έρθω κάπου εγώ

Ευχαριστώ[/quote]

----------


## Papatrexas

> ΄΄οταν μπαίνω δεν εχω σύνδεση χρειάζεται κάτι αλλο να κάνω δεν ξέρω είμαι λίγο άσχετος ...


Το awmn δεν είναι Internet.. και πόσο μάλλον plug n play.

Υποθετικά λοιπόν έστω ότι μετά την επιτυχή ασύρματη ζεύξη σου, 
υπάρχει κάποιος DHCP Server enabled και κάνει αυτόματη απόδωση IP στην κάρτα σου του τύπου 10.x.x.x,
με την ανάλογη μάσκα, gateway, dns,
δεν βγαίνεις στο Internet (αν αυτό περίμενες)
αλλά σε *.awmn σελίδες, υπηρεσίες κτλ κτλ..

Και με την προυπόθεση ότι το AP που πιάνεις δεν έχει MAC Filter, γιατί μπορεί να το βλέπεις ξεκλείδωτο, αλλά να μην περνάνε τα πακέτα.

Υ.Γ. Το NodeId που έχεις βάλει "5" είναι σίγουρα λάθος! Θα βοηθούσε αν το διόρθωνες.

----------


## aldis

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος με απόφαση του ΔΣ, και θέλοντας να προσφέρει την δικιά του βοήθεια στην Ιδέα του Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, με την συνεργασία του Δήμου Χαλανδρίου και με το Εθνομουσικολογικό Ίδρυμα Π. Ζήση ανακοινώνει με ιδιαίτερη χαρά ότι, διοργανώνει το 2ο χειμερινό Hamfest Bazaar στην Ελλάδα.

Καλούμε όλους τους φίλους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες, επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες καθώς και όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή την εκδήλωση, (Συλλόγους, Μ.Κ.Ο., Συλλόγους εθελοντών κλπ), από όλη την Ελλάδα να μας τιμήσουν, με την παρουσία τους.
Στην εκδήλωση μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος έμποροι (αντιπρόσωποι και μη), κατασκευαστές με συσκευές και υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, εκδόσεις και άλλα προϊόντα προς ενημέρωση των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας.

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος θα διαθέτει ΧΩΡΟ, ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ, ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ και ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ σε όλους τους εκθέτες.

----------


## gfan

> Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος με απόφαση του ΔΣ, και θέλοντας να προσφέρει την δικιά του βοήθεια στην Ιδέα του Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, με την συνεργασία του Δήμου Χαλανδρίου και με το Εθνομουσικολογικό Ίδρυμα Π. Ζήση ανακοινώνει με ιδιαίτερη χαρά ότι, διοργανώνει το 2ο χειμερινό Hamfest Bazaar στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Καλούμε όλους τους φίλους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες, επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες καθώς και όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή την εκδήλωση, (Συλλόγους, Μ.Κ.Ο., Συλλόγους εθελοντών κλπ), από όλη την Ελλάδα να μας τιμήσουν, με την παρουσία τους.
> Στην εκδήλωση μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος έμποροι (αντιπρόσωποι και μη), κατασκευαστές με συσκευές και υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, εκδόσεις και άλλα προϊόντα προς ενημέρωση των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας.
> 
> Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος θα διαθέτει ΧΩΡΟ, ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ, ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ και ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ σε όλους τους εκθέτες.


Μηπως ηταν αυτο που εγινε πριν 2-3 εβδομαδες ,την κυριακη το μεσημερι στην πλατεια Δουρου κοντα στην αφετηρια?
(σε εκεινο εκει ειχα παει,βρηκα και πολλους γνωστους και απο αλλες ΕΝΩΣΕΙΣ. ΑΠΕΧΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ αυτες τις ΑΝΤΙΠΑΛΟΤΗΤΕΣ τη στιγμη που το συμφερον και ο σκοπος ειναι Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ)
η αλλο καινουργιο? ΠΟΤΕ? ΠΟΥ? (οδος)
ΤΟ AWMN μας ΕΝΩΝΕΙ

----------


## nudrat

Αλέξανδρε, παρότι εκτιμώ την προσπάθεια που κάνεις και τρέχεις για scan σε πολλές ταράτσες όπως κάναμε και αρκετοί από εμάς πριν από χρόνια, πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπεις να "πιέζεις" τον κόσμο να γράφει ο ίδιος στο φόρουμ και να πέρνει περισσότερες πρωτοβουλίες, ειδάλλως κινδυνεύεις να τον συνδέσεις στην κυριολεξία μόνος σου, και μετά να μην τον ξαναδούμε....

----------

